# Chicago share some snow with St. Louis!!!!



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

Chicago guys, how many times have you plowed? Being in St. Louis is leading to plow"itest"(I'm sure I'll be corrected on proper spelling). I don't think I can look at another plow video or storm picture without going insane.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I've had 15 pushes or so.....I'm up by the IL/WI border


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Plowitice? Not correcting you, just trying to get a new term into that online dictionary, whatever it's called, I forget now.


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

0 pushes here!!!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

you guys suck. we had 1/10th of an inch this morning! Talkin about being ticked off. Finally seeing the white stuf all winter and it wont even make a snow ball


----------



## scooled101 (Nov 19, 2008)

i am going to go make a snowman for my daughter to see in the morning haha(I do it everytime it snows) it has sucked real bad in MO this year I thought it was bad where i live


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

We have had so much snow here in Western Michigan maybe you could make money hauling ours away since you seem to have plenty of room. Not sure how you would make any money driving all those miles though!


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ouch JD that is one serious form of rubbing it in on us Missourians. Accentlawn hopefully you will get some pretty soon.

Matt


----------

